# Advise on stage and Riser



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm new here and need advise on my stage i built.Why do people put sand on the end of the stage and installation in the center.For my riser do i put installation in between too.I'm going with a 12"riser does it sound right.Thanks.








This is the stage.








A want to build a set of risers,with some lights and buy two more chairs.Any Advise Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sand is used in the stage to stop it from resonating when you have a sub and speakers sitting on it. 

Insulation should absolutely be used in your seating riser to keep it from acting like a big drum.

Bryan


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

+1

I am considering a stage but my room in on concrete, so my stage will be in front and not subject to speaker resonance, I am going to fill it with insulation so it will act as another base trap.

Risers, build a riser for the nessasary height you need for rear seating, and fill it with insulation. Cut vent holes in the front face. Don't over pack it though.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Fortin's H.T room said:


> ...I'm going with a 12"riser does it sound right.Thanks...


Just use this calculator to be sure. Here you go....http://www.theater-calc.com/


----------

